# please help me out



## trapperjoe18 (Nov 20, 2007)

i live by the genesse river in new york and theres alot of ***** prolly 10-15 or so and one i swear weighs more than 20 lbs it is huge alot of farms near by and alot of possums skunks and about 5 feral cats. one day i found a rusty but working leg hold trap down by the river and now i was like well ill use this until i can find a retailer in the area that sells leghold traps instead of internet because i can ask questions in person then relaying on emails making it easier and faster, anyways i decided this weekend to set the leghold trap which i thought is good size for the **** and it went off but no luck. now the height when closed is 3 inches and when open its 5 1/2 inches and two i think strong coils. now i read 1.75 or 2 or 2.5 # leghold traps i don't know what that means but is mine good? let me know


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I have heard of 1.75 and #2 but never a 2.5. Does it say anything else on the pan? Post a pic of it if you can.


----------



## trapperjoe18 (Nov 20, 2007)

its like this but mines got more rust on it i don't know how to send pics new to this and the pan is rusty so no numbers on it that i can see assuming a victor trap maybe? dimensions are when closed 3 inches high when open 5 1/2 wide

http://www.animalethics.org.uk/aec-gr-leghooold.gif

let me know what you think it does works its sensitive to go off with the broom hair part of a broom but strong to not randomly go off. plus i saw where it might of got a **** because i saw stress paw prints and i was just throwing out numbers about the 2.5 but what do they mean?


----------



## trapperjoe18 (Nov 20, 2007)

thats 6 inches wide used for beaver what would mine do?


----------



## Joe A V (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.traps4kids.com/Trap-Sizes.html

this might help


----------



## fishdaddy (Dec 9, 2007)

sounds like you got a toe hold.set your pan tension to bout 2 lbs and you will get a better hold on them.the numbers are just trap sizes every manufacture makes them different a #3 monty is the same size as a #2 bridger


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I grew up in NY and I have been trapped for **** with body traps alot easier to used or set it up. In NY my aveage is 800 or more ***** per monthly... I knew ur area where u trapped is


----------

